# MILAN/ITALY - June 2011



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

View from my hotel room




































































































il duomo


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

The cathedral of Milan is my favourite in the world  

Nice pics indeed


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

the man from k-town said:


>


Nice thread, I thought the Cathedral was darker than that? Whats the M? Is it the entrance to a metro station or a stylized version of a fast food joints logo?

Have never been to Milan, should go one day seeing we share the same name.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Milano :cheers:


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually, on a sunny day, the cathedral looks much brighter than on that shot. I don't know how it looked like before the renovation.
Yes, the white M on red background indicates metro stations ("Duomo" in that case).

Anyway, great photos, they bring up a lot of memories.


----------



## Theta1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

nice shots


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thun said:


> Actually, on a sunny day, the cathedral looks much brighter than on that shot. I don't know how it looked like before the renovation.
> Yes, the white M on red background indicates metro stations ("Duomo" in that case).
> 
> Anyway, great photos, they bring up a lot of memories.


yes of course, it is much brighter, you can say white, but i tried a little bit to change it with photoshop. We've been there for a photo course with a professional photographer.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

this are the original ones:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Milan looks as gorgeous as always! Brings back nice memories from my visit last march.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Always nice and elegant, this city. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent architecture, the grand old townhouses are stunning.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

piazza scala


----------



## aleochi (Jun 16, 2008)

Italy is very good country to live in and Milano is probably the best place to do it!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

wow,great pictures!Can't wait for some others..


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*torre velasco / castillo sforzesco*

torre velasco 1956-1958 / 106m














































castillo sforzesco


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

:cheers2:.....excellent shots....thanks.


----------



## alisacourtneyphotos (Oct 18, 2011)

ohhhhh how i want to go there! these shots just reassure that i must do everything in my power to get there one day!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Inside main station, very impressive building!you feel like an ant there


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Porta Nuova Garibaldi near sculpture cemetary*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates of Milan.....thanks for the pics.:cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

cemetary


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those updates from Milan are also very nice


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you!!














































the cemetary graves are very impressive imo!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful new pics from Milan....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*cemetary*


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think 95% of Italians don't know anything about this cemetary. It is indeed a stunning and underrated place.


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

wow,great pics!!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

parade at duomo plaza 



















il duomo


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

^^Clap, clap, clap.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the splendid updates....


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*soccer stadium "san siro" AC /Inter Milan*


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Soccer stadium "San Siro" and soccer museum*

a final revival of the thread 



















the stadium has been enlarged two times at least i think...



















*inter milan changing room*



















*AC MILAN player's room*



















The AC room is much more impressive imo










back to the city, we had great weather, so i went up to the "cathedral terrace"










the money makers 



















beautiful gothic style, the most impressive style


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

Non ho mai visto questo strano personaggio


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

the man from k-town, qué piensa usted acerca de Milan? 
What do u think about of Milan?


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

I enjoyed the trip, the food was very good,especially this one special pizzeria somewhere near the cathedral. There are really nice sights like the cathedral with its observation desk, the soccer stadium is impressive and the cemetary the most beautiful i've ever seen. Also the skyline is coming along nicely, milan has with the upright forest and garibaldi tower some real special landmarks it can be proud of. All in all an amazing world city!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*on top of the cathedral*

relaxing after walking up the hundreds of steps










garibaldi tower almost topped out





































the gallery in the back



















tower of castillo 



















on the observation desk



















the summit 



















skyline










diamantone


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*last set of pics*

so this are the last photos i hav got left










san siro soccer stadium at the city margins



















torre velasco, residencial









































































so at the end...










once again the beautiful cathedral. 

I hope you liked and enjoyed my album of Milan. 

In two weeks i wanna go back to italy to visit Pisa, Florence and Siena.

So soon there will be more impressions of italy, one the most beautiful countries !

:cheers:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great city and wonderful pictures.

Love to see a city with different styles of arquitecture.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you madridhere!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome Milan....thanks for the photos.:cheers:


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

C'mon this is a great tourist sighteseeing tour! Milan has got a big elephant in the room: the fashon and shopping stereotype, but no one cares about the artistical sides...this is exactly what I show when people comes to visit my city: first of all consider that this city it is not from yesterday but has 26 centuries of history and heritage, and in the last 50 years have found its way into world metropolis and modernity through fashon, but still has a lot of monuments, basilicas and palaces that really you can find in any art history book...
I always see it as an european version of Gotham city! It has got this kind of decadent stoney charme!


----------

